# The Woods Expedition 3 Has Ended!



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2019)

Good evening everyone. We have received a letter from The Woods Expedition Guide explaining the outcome of this year's expedition.



Letter received November 3 said:


> Dear Bell Tree Expedition Team,
> 
> It has been two days since our expedition has ended. After most of you insisted that the doll known as Wix was the one my employer was searching for, I made my way back to deliver it. However, I must confess that, since the team was so consistently split between these two dolls, I also brought Pierrot for Katie to examine.
> 
> ...



And with that, our Halloween 2019 event, The Woods Expedition 3: Dollhouse of Horrors has now ended! Although this expedition has failed, there's an old quote that we should keep in mind: "It's the journey, not the destination." In other words, you've hopefully earned plenty of Spirit Tokens  along this expedition that you can use to buy new collectibles! Most of all, we hope you had fun with this unique style of event. Let us know what you thought.

Special thanks to all of the staff who worked hard on this event! Be sure to thank them!

Event creators and hosts: LaBelleFleur, dizzy bone, pandapples, Vrisnem, Jeremy, Justin
Voting management: Jeremy, Oblivia
Graphics and art: dizzy bone
New candy collectibles: dizzy bone
Story writing: Jeremy
Story/thread editing: Oblivia
Token distribution: pandapples, dizzy bone, LaBelleFleur, Jeremy
Technical setup: Jeremy, Oblivia, Justin
General planning: Jeremy, Justin, Oblivia, dizzy bone, pandapples, Vrisnem, Thunder

As you know, staff favorites were picked for the three larger events. This rewards an additional 4 Spirit Tokens each. Let's take a look at the winners!






*Azrael*, *duckykate*, *kayleee*, *skarmoury*, *Soti*






*Gir*, *John Wick*, *MarzipanDragyn*, *LadyDestani*, *Chibi.Hoshi*, *Zane*






*MasterM64*, *seliph*, *kikotoot*, *Verecund*, *ZombifiedHorror*​
Thank you to everyone who participated in any part of this event! Don't forget to spend your Spirit Tokens before the Halloween shop closes Wednesday night. If you're trying to get a certain prize, be on the look out for two restocks around 1:00 PM EST on Tuesday and 4:00 PM EST on Wednesday. Farewell!


----------



## Hat' (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you to the hard working staff who made this event possible! It was a lot of fun, and very accessible to everyone!


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

This event sure was "strange"


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you for hosting this fun event for us! ^_^


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you so much staff for hosting this amazing event and for all the fun activities!  Congratulations to all the other Staff Favorites as well, I was surprised I was picked!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 3, 2019)

BLOODY SCAMMER TAKING MY BELLS I WAS PROMISED


Die scum


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 3, 2019)

Hoo, seems like the lag kinda stopped. Thanks for this event. (My first event) Luckily, I got the collectibles I needed with some extra tokens.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 3, 2019)

this event was very enjoyable thank you staff


----------



## Chocolaccino (Nov 3, 2019)

This was fun! Thanks for hosting and CG to the staff favorites


----------



## Zane (Nov 3, 2019)

Awesome event, thanks guys!! wonderful job on the artwork dizzybone! : D 
tyvm for the staff fave as well ♥


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 3, 2019)

Loved the event, thanks staff!




Dinosaurz said:


> BLOODY SCAMMER TAKING MY BELLS I WAS PROMISED
> 
> 
> Die scum



omg I completely forgot about that

give me my 720 tbt or riOT


----------



## seliph (Nov 3, 2019)

thank you for my new found child


----------



## kayleee (Nov 3, 2019)

I am now ready to commence christmas


----------



## LilD (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for the spooky event!  Congrats to all of the staff picks as well.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 3, 2019)

I had a lot of fun during this event! Thank you!


----------



## Trundle (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks staff, it's easy to tell you all puts many hours of work into this event! Much appreciated!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2019)

This event was amazing, basically a Halloween Fair.  Thank you so much for making this, I had a lot of fun!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 3, 2019)

I?d like to announce that I called this SCAMMER OUT


----------



## Dacroze (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you to everyone for this event! It was really fun and it really is something else to participate in the reload madness to try and get a rare collectible 
Also congrats to all the staff favorites!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 3, 2019)

I failed horribly at this event lmao

Oh well, I'll try to participate more in the next event :>

EDIT: Oh, I have 21 spirit tokens now! Nice! I might be able to go for that second rainbow lineup after all, while having some extras to enter the raffle!


----------



## Biyaya (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you so much for all your time and hard work, dear staff! I really appreciate everything.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

The event was amazing! 

Also

MY FIRST EVER STAFF FAVOURITE!!!!!!!!!!
If only I could exchange the 4 bonus tokens for a special snowflake or moon glow wand 

jk (not really though if someone wants to make that happen )

thank you for making this event happen!


----------



## Dacroze (Nov 3, 2019)

The raffle tickets don't have to be active to be eligible right?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 3, 2019)

What an awesome event!  Thanks again to all the staff who worked so hard on this!  I had a ton of fun participating in all the events!  Congrats to all the staff favorite winners as well!


----------



## roseflower (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you for the event staff, also the new and returning staff members, thank you, it was very innovative and fun 
Congrats to the staff favourites!


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 3, 2019)

Dacroze said:


> The raffle tickets don't have to be active to be eligible right?



No, in fact they won't show in your lineup even if they are. They just need to be in your inventory.


----------



## Dacroze (Nov 3, 2019)

Jeremy said:


> No, in fact they won't show in your lineup even if they are. They just need to be in your inventory.



Thanks for the quick response, that's great to hear! I just wanted to make sure I was doing everything right


----------



## Gir (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for the event staff! It was a blast, and thanks for a staff fav for one of the events!


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 3, 2019)

Yay, I got a Staff Favorite for New Horrorizons! Thank you very much! 

This expedition was quite fun. Very grateful to everyone involved for bringing this to fruition.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2019)

some "guide" that hackjob turned out to be...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 3, 2019)

I ended up completing my goal of a rainbow candy lineup thanks to LambdaDelta as well, so this has really been a great event for me.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 3, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> some "guide" that hackjob turned out to be...



Not only did he abandoned us and left us to fend for ourselves. He also LIED

Worst guide ever! This is going on TripAdvisor


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

I just realized we ain't getting 720 tbt.
Well, at least I got a strange doll.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2019)

Aww, I?ll miss the Woods Expedition Guide and the dolls. :c Sorry if the man lost his job (but maybe he can find a job in future events? wink wink)
Thanks for the super fun event, staff!! Yall did amazing to make this event come to life <3


----------



## Heyden (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for the awesome event! The banners were especially cool so thanks dizzy  The new collectibles were awesome as well, I love the strange doll and wix candy.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks for all the hard work you put into this event staff, it was super fun! All these strange dolls are looking great, and I'm happy I got my two candies


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

The Woods were fun!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> Not only did he abandoned us and left us to fend for ourselves. He also LIED
> 
> Worst guide ever! This is going on TripAdvisor



idk about he rest of you, but I plan on filing a lawsuit


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> BLOODY SCAMMER TAKING MY BELLS I WAS PROMISED
> 
> 
> Die scum



File a grievance.


----------



## Miharu (Nov 3, 2019)

This was such a fun event! Thank you so much Staff for all the work you've put into it and congrats to all the Staff Faves! <3 Looking forward to the next event! :3


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

The new lineup is done!!!


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

I can't buy a thing until the bat potion is restocked.
C'mon guys, I need like, an idea of when I can sleep. ^_^

O_O <---- That's how I look right now!


----------



## Nougat (Nov 3, 2019)

Woke up on my own (no alarm, just too hot) just now, but the dolls have gone already.. That was fast! Hope there will be more..

Thanks staff for the fun event! I really liked participating, it was fun and not as stressful as the Easter one


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2019)

you should make a text entry or something to showcase the new horrorizons winners submissions, btw


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

"If you're trying to get a certain prize, be on the look out for two restocks around 1:00 PM EST on Tuesday and 4:00 PM EST on Wednesday. Farewell!"

for people who are still curious!^


----------



## corlee1289 (Nov 3, 2019)

Whoo! That was fun!


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

I have no idea what time that is.

In Aussie terms.
What time and day?
No code please.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2019)

rip that’s 2 AM and 5 AM in my timezone (but ofc I’d do anything to get that bat potion)

anyway I didn’t expect the doll to go well with pastel + pokeball so yay


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

I'll be asleep too. 

Well, that was a waste.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm still pinching myself over this


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> "If you're trying to get a certain prize, be on the look out for two restocks around 1:00 PM EST on Tuesday and 4:00 PM EST on Wednesday. Farewell!"
> 
> for people who are still curious!^



Wednesday to me is tuesday in the US.
Tuesday to me, is tomorrow.

What time in Australia is all that?

(Tis monday afternoon here now.)


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 3, 2019)

The event was really fun!

Guess who set their alarm wrong in a delirious haze. 
See you Tuesday!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 3, 2019)

all my tokens are in the doll raffle... so god of luck please shine on me


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

assuming ticket sales reach 300, you'll have about a 40% chance of getting one


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 3, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> assuming ticket sales reach 300, you'll have about a 40% chance of getting one



20%

1/10 + 1/10 + 1/10 + 1/10 + 1/10 = 5/10 = 20%


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 3, 2019)

that was fun! thanks for hosting, staff! hope everyone had fun too!


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 3, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> 20%
> 
> 1/10 + 1/10 + 1/10 + 1/10 + 1/10 = 5/10 = 20%



This is exactly why I don't do raffles. Plus I'm pretty sure the name Stella-Io is cursed to not win things of chance.

Thanks alot staff for doing this event, I know it must have been alot to manage for everyone. The events were fun, my fav esp of the New Horrorizons and Haunted Designer.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

that's not how stats works unfortunately, that'd mean that pulling 10 tickets would give you a 100% chance of winning (which is obviously not the case).

the chance of you losing a pull is 270/300, there are 5 pulls, the case that you don't win any pulls is (270/300)^5, 1 minus that is the probability you win at least 1 pull and get the weird doll (about 40%)

- - - Post Merge - - -

(also 5/10 is 50%? )


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 3, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> that's not how stats works unfortunately, that'd mean that pulling 10 tickets would give you a 100% chance of winning (which is obviously not the case).
> 
> the chance of you losing a pull is 270/300, there are 5 pulls, the case that you don't win any pulls is (270/300)^5, 1 minus that is the probability you win at least 1 pull and get the weird doll (about 40%)



I hate statistics, but whatever gives me a better probability lol


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

yeah your odds are pretty good!
in hindsight I should've bought more tickets instead of the green and blue candies


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 3, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> View attachment 228800
> 
> I'm still pinching myself over this



Same, I was super surprised as well! xD


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you to all of the staff for putting together this fun event!  This was my first lengthy event other than the Easter Egg Hunt earlier this year and it was amazing.  You all did a great job and I appreciate the time and effort you must have put into planning and executing everything.  And thank you for the staff favorite!  It was my first and it was so exciting!

Congrats to all the other staff favorites!  There were so many awesome submissions!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> that's not how stats works unfortunately, that'd mean that pulling 10 tickets would give you a 100% chance of winning (which is obviously not the case).
> 
> the chance of you losing a pull is 270/300, there are 5 pulls, the case that you don't win any pulls is (270/300)^5, 1 minus that is the probability you win at least 1 pull and get the weird doll (about 40%)
> 
> ...



I saw math and I was challenged.
I actually don?t think you can calculate the odds with the given info? I assume the staff will take out the tickets of the winner of each doll and re-raffle for every doll and end with the weird doll raffle. If they raffle the weird doll first though, toads has a high odds (~10%, or 32 tokens / 300-ish tokens), but if they raffle the weird doll last then toads _has_ to be lucky not to be picked until the last.


----------



## chocopug (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you to the staff for a fun event 

I can't believe I won Counting Cavities Round 2, my guesses for those kinds of things are usually waaaay off XD So I'm pretty surprised!


----------



## Valzed (Nov 3, 2019)

Thank you for hosting this event! Congrats to chocobug & all the Staff Favorite Winners!

Goodbye, Wix! I'll miss you...


----------



## Verecund (Nov 3, 2019)

Thanks so much for my first ever staff favourite! 

Also, I'm super happy with my new rainbow candy lineup!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 3, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> If they raffle the weird doll first though, toads has a high odds (~10%, or 32 tokens / 300-ish tokens), but if they raffle the weird doll last then toads _has_ to be lucky not to be picked until the last.


I was under the impression that all five winners would each get a set of five dolls. The description for the ticket says that it's for "TBT's doll collectible collection." Makes it sound like, when someone wins, they get the whole "collection." Am I misunderstanding this?


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 3, 2019)

kiwikenobi said:


> I was under the impression that all five winners would each get a set of five dolls. The description for the ticket says that it's for "TBT's doll collectible collection." Makes it sound like, when someone wins, they get the whole "collection." Am I misunderstanding this?



You are right that you win a set, not the individual dolls!  There will be 5 more Weird Dolls added to circulation after the raffle is done.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 3, 2019)

It was really fun hosting my first event at TBT :> Thanks for all the great entries and congratulations to the winners. Good luck raffle entrants!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 3, 2019)

could you imagine the ****storm that would occur if one person got the much coveted weird doll and everyone else got trash value dolls?

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit: dammit, dizzy


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 3, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> You are right that you win a set, not the individual dolls!  There will be 5 more Weird Dolls added to circulation after the raffle is done.



What do you mean?


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 3, 2019)

there are 5 raffle winners, and each winner gets all 5 of the dolls 
(not one type of doll to each winner)


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 3, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> What do you mean?


Purchasing a raffle ticket makes a person eligible for the 5 dolls listed (Jingle, Kapp'n, Timmy, Voodoo, Weird). There will be 5 winners. Thus, 5 Weird Dolls.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 3, 2019)

This was great, awesome stuff! Thank you to the staff for all the hard work put towards these events. Congratulations to the staff favourites + chocopug, and thank you for the staff favourite.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

I don't know what the fuss is about.
The Voodoo Doll clearly kicks all their collective backsides.


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 3, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> You are right that you win a set, not the individual dolls!  There will be 5 more Weird Dolls added to circulation after the raffle is done.



Oh dang I completely misunderstood lol


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

Now for that class action lawsuit against *Woods Expedition Guide*!


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 3, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Now for that class action lawsuit against *Woods Expedition Guide*!



Yeah, where's the TBT He promised?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 3, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Yeah, where's the TBT He promised?



Reneged due to bankruptcy.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 4, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Now for that class action lawsuit against *Woods Expedition Guide*!



We are clowns.
We should of taken 50% up front cost.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 4, 2019)

Dinosaurz said:


> We are clowns.
> We should of taken 50% up front cost.



Don't say that.

Don't EVER say cccccclown in my presence.

 :hides:


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 4, 2019)

It was fun! Good job, everyone! Thanks for your hard work!


----------



## Aquari (Nov 4, 2019)

Well that was a BLAST and im sure my darling, *Henry*, would agree. Darn shame about not getting our promised tbt, but either way thanks for the scam event!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 4, 2019)

Bold of you to assume the strange dolls won’t become alive and steal all ur collectibles.


----------



## Nougat (Nov 4, 2019)

Oh yay, two restocks that I can make! I totally missed that info in the post reading this last night all sleepy and woozy. Thanks so much staff 

Also, congrats to everyone who had their entries become staff favourites!


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 4, 2019)

I'll accept my moon glow wand anytime tomorrow 
edit: it'll look swell above my strange doll


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 4, 2019)

But yeah, it was a really fun event, thank you for everything!


----------



## r a t (Nov 4, 2019)

Thanks for a really fun halloween event! The time and effort put into making it was really visible and I’m sure everyone is extremely appreciative for that <3


----------



## John Wick (Nov 4, 2019)

It was truly the most fun I've had in a very long time. ^_^


----------



## Giddy (Nov 4, 2019)

Thank you for the fun event~!
Now, just gotta have a think about what to spend the spirit tokens on!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2019)

man thank god for the restock thought u were gonna skip us eu ppl there...

anyways thanks for fun event, just hoping i can get a strange doll or i'll sue u lol


----------



## Raayzx (Nov 4, 2019)

It was sure an interesting event but what about that lost doll. I think im missing a joke or something lmao.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2019)

Shadowboo said:


> It was sure an interesting event but what about that lost doll. I think im missing a joke or something lmao.



All you gotta know is that they cheated us out of 720 tbt. 

Aka they're officially the worst woods expedition guide ever now


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> All you gotta know is that they cheated us out of 720 tbt.
> 
> Aka they're officially the worst woods expedition guide ever now



yeah bruh give us tbt back u muppet guide


----------



## cornimer (Nov 4, 2019)

I knew from the start that 800 tbt was too good to be true


----------



## You got mail! (Nov 4, 2019)

Something that would be nice is seeing the threads of the other activities that never came to be. I know they’re made in advance alas that craziness with candy counting round 2.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2019)

cornimer said:


> I knew from the start that 800 tbt was too good to be true



eh at least they gave us 80 idk


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> eh at least they gave us 80 idk



yeah indeed scam guide???


----------



## Holla (Nov 4, 2019)

cornimer said:


> I knew from the start that 800 tbt was too good to be true



Yeah, it was definitely a trick after all...


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 4, 2019)

NGL I totally forgot about the bells until someone brought it up.
Maybe that was the guide's plan all along...


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 4, 2019)

tfw i was sick all last week, congrats to the winners though!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 4, 2019)

Idk if it says it in the OP (I looked hard and didn't see it), but when does the Halloween shop close? I'd like to buy some candies before it does :>


----------



## Snowesque (Nov 4, 2019)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Idk if it says it in the OP (I looked hard and didn't see it), but when does the Halloween shop close? I'd like to buy some candies before it does :>



10:00 PM EST on November 6th!


----------



## Hat' (Nov 4, 2019)

is there a restock like... right now? or are my calculations wrong


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 4, 2019)

Hat' said:


> is there a restock like... right now? or are my calculations wrong



no it's tomorrow night for us eu peasants dhfgdf :]


----------



## Hat' (Nov 4, 2019)

Sheila said:


> no it's tomorrow night for us eu peasants dhfgdf :]



Right... I thought we were Tuesday... woopz


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 4, 2019)

good luck all with the restock and thank you staff for such a fun and engaging month!


----------



## Azrael (Nov 5, 2019)

This was the first event I was able to participate in and I must say I had an amazingly fun time! Staff did a fantastic job! Thank you guys for doing this for us!


----------



## Hat' (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm about to loose it... still didn't get that hecking doll... I literally put it in my cart 2 seconds after it got restocked! I'm so upset dljfghsjf


----------



## Nougat (Nov 5, 2019)

Yay, I got one! From the parking lot of the grocery store 



Hat' said:


> I'm about to loose it... still didn't get that hecking doll... I literally put it in my cart 2 seconds after it got restocked! I'm so upset dljfghsjf



Oh I am so sorry 

If it makes you feel any better there are only 2 members now (you & Sheila) with enough tokens to get one so you might have better luck tomorrow?


----------



## seliph (Nov 5, 2019)

i got my bat potion yay, ty staff!!


----------



## will. (Nov 5, 2019)

my flight was scheduled to leave at 12:58 and restock was at 1..... i was risking it all sitting on the plane with my phone not in airplane mode lol but i got it!!! on mobile!!!! hopefully they restock two more :-/


----------



## Hat' (Nov 5, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Yay, I got one! From the parking lot of the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, that's correct! Better hope they don't restock only one doll heh... two would be great since it would make 30 dolls in total.
Congrats for your new little friend by the way!


----------



## Giddy (Nov 5, 2019)

Does the items you buy from the shop have a specific time or does it not show that if you're the one who'd brought it?


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 5, 2019)

will there be a video of the drawing for weird doll like previous years lol

live event?

Facebook live?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 5, 2019)

Giddy said:


> Does the items you buy from the shop have a specific time or does it not show that if you're the one who'd brought it?



You can't see the date when they're in your lineup, but if you go to the Shop tab in your profile it'll say "item purchased at [insert date here]".


----------



## Hat' (Nov 5, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> will there be a video of the drawing for weird doll like previous years lol
> 
> live event?
> 
> Facebook live?



... What's Facebook?


----------



## Giddy (Nov 5, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> You can't see the date when they're in your lineup, but if you go to the Shop tab in your profile it'll say "item purchased at [insert date here]".



Ah oki thanks~
Can kinda see from looking as well it doesn't show up on my line up. Kinda wanted a certain time for my candy. 
Eh, I'll just get it now then. Thank you anyways XD


----------



## Nougat (Nov 5, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Oh, that's correct! Better hope they don't restock only one doll heh... two would be great since it would make 30 dolls in total.
> Congrats for your new little friend by the way!



Thank you! I'm crossing my fingers for you and the restock tomorrow


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2019)

urrrrrgh **** mood ahoy,, i better get one tomorrow

more strange dolls or y'all getting angry pms admin(s)


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 5, 2019)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the doll bundle raffle drawings will take place at *10pm EST tomorrow evening*, coinciding with the closure of Jack's Spooky Shack. The winners will be announced directly afterwards.

Exciting times are upon us!


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2019)

Joke aside I'm just bitter rn, thought I had it but noo dumb cart and connection made me loseit  just hoping us 2 can get dolls, what evil person would leave it at 29?


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 5, 2019)

rip they only added like 3 dolls
but thanks for the extra bat potion!! didn't have to wake up early for it lol


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 5, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> rip they only added like 3 dolls
> but thanks for the extra bat potion!! didn't have to wake up early for it lol



yeah im just glad i can be up tomorrow and dont have night class lol


----------



## John Wick (Nov 5, 2019)

I got my bat potion and lineup complete!

Woohoo! ^_^


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 5, 2019)

Thanks for the restock! Nabbed a potion.


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 5, 2019)

John Wick said:


> I got my bat potion and lineup complete!
> 
> Woohoo! ^_^



Your lineup looks great!

I hope they restock 2 dolls tomorrow. An even 30 sounds perfect and that way I think everyone who was trying for one gets one.

Good luck to everyone in the raffle as well!


----------



## John Wick (Nov 5, 2019)

LadyDestani said:


> Your lineup looks great!
> 
> I hope they restock 2 dolls tomorrow. An even 30 sounds perfect and that way I think everyone who was trying for one gets one.
> 
> Good luck to everyone in the raffle as well!



Thank you, LadyDestani! ^_^


And yes, good luck to those in the raffle!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 5, 2019)

I have 13 spirit tokens and I don't know what to use them on. It is not enough for cool dark candy and I already bought a bat potion. Anybody want something?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 5, 2019)

TykiButterfree said:


> I have 13 spirit tokens and I don't know what to use them on. It is not enough for cool dark candy and I already bought a bat potion. Anybody want something?



Buy 13 raffle tickets!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 5, 2019)

That will just give me 5 collectibles I don't want if I win. lol


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 5, 2019)

TykiButterfree said:


> I have 13 spirit tokens and I don't know what to use them on. It is not enough for cool dark candy and I already bought a bat potion. Anybody want something?



May I have a purple bat potion? o:


----------



## will. (Nov 5, 2019)

TykiButterfree said:


> That will just give me 5 collectibles I don't want if I win. lol



you don’t want a weird doll? this is shocking news


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 5, 2019)

will. said:


> you don’t want a weird doll? this is shocking news



Weird doll is creepy and I am not sure if the rainbow one is more or less creepy. lol



LilyBoo said:


> May I have a purple bat potion? o:



Sure. Then I will have 6 left if someone else wants something.


----------



## will. (Nov 5, 2019)

TykiButterfree said:


> Weird doll is creepy and I am not sure if the rainbow one is more or less creepy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. Then I will have 6 left if someone else wants something.



if you’re sure, can i get a lucky )


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 5, 2019)

Sure, want a message on it?


----------



## will. (Nov 5, 2019)

TykiButterfree said:


> Sure, want a message on it?



anything you want is fine!!!! tysm


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 5, 2019)

A heads up that only 10 pierrot candies exist!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2019)

pierrot candy's just gonna follow in the footsteps of the red pikmin egg

as something that ends up far rarer than it should, by all purposes, even be

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit: also, actually 20 sold

still lowest of all the new collectibles though


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2019)

btw, one thing I was wondering during the raffle poll day

since the candy raffle option seemed to be alluding to the dark candy as the highlighted prize, but since the dark candy and weird doll have the distinct difference of the former being ungiftable and the latter being giftable but unique....

if the candy raffle had won, is there a possibility that the dark candy would've been made giftable but unique, like the weird doll?


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 5, 2019)

I'm tellin' ya, we should've pushed harder for dark candy, I gave it 300 of my 400 essence at the time


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 5, 2019)

If we do save Fear Essence, I can probably save some of you next year.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2019)

event currency never _ever_ saves across events

and this is the first year that used fear essence anyways, so no guarantees that a return of it will even be had

really, the best you can hope for is the staff don't bother disabling it for months on end. but even if they don't remove it immediately, if they plan on reusing, they'll surely reset it all at some point beforehand

also, there's a possibility they could "reuse" it via reskinning under a different name for another event


----------



## kiwikenobi (Nov 6, 2019)

I think with the whole thing about the Woods Guide being ruined and bankrupt and never wanting to go back to the woods and everything, there's a strong implication that the woods won't ever come back. At least not in remotely the same way as before. So probably the fear essence won't come back, either. But that's just my own inference. Maybe it's deliberate misdirection.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2019)

we've had the woods without the guide plenty of times before, so I'm sure it'll return


----------



## Dinosaurz (Nov 6, 2019)

I’m in korea so I probably won’t be online for raffle draw but good luck everyone!


----------



## duckykate (Nov 6, 2019)

where the frick are my bellsssssssss


----------



## Cheery Delight (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm also wondering when we will get our 720 bells for participating, I haven't seen anything posted about it, does anyone know anything ?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

Cheery Delight said:


> I'm also wondering when we will get our 720 bells for participating, I haven't seen anything posted about it, does anyone know anything ?



There was a letter from The Woods Expedition Guide on the first page of this thread.  He said we're not getting the TBT because the expedition failed.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There was a letter from The Woods Expedition Guide on the first page of this thread.  He said we're not getting the TBT because the expedition failed.



Aka false advertising. Nice going expedition guide, ya big dummy.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2019)

I think we all did pretty good.
Exactly how did it fail.

That's a cop-out Mr Woods.


----------



## Cheery Delight (Nov 6, 2019)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> There was a letter from The Woods Expedition Guide on the first page of this thread.  He said we're not getting the TBT because the expedition failed.



I do not believe that the letter makes any reference to whether or not we will receive the bells or not, only that the expedition was a failure, also according to the original expedition thread it stated that the bells were for taking part in the expedition, not receiving only if it was a success, there was also no mention of not receiving the bells if it failed. Not that I could see anywhere, 
but maybe I misunderstood somehow. 
I'm really hoping they wouldn't end it on that kind of note though, that would really be disappointing to everyone who put a lot of time and effort into this event.


----------



## Nougat (Nov 6, 2019)

Good luck with the raffle, everyone! 
I bought three tickets.. You never know, right?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

Cheery Delight said:


> I do not believe that the letter makes any reference to whether or not we will receive the bells or not, only that the expedition was a failure, also according to the original expedition thread it stated that the bells were for taking part in the expedition, not receiving only if it was a success, there was also no mention of not receiving the bells if it failed. Not that I could see anywhere,
> but maybe I misunderstood somehow.
> I'm really hoping they wouldn't end it on that kind of note though, that would really be disappointing to everyone who put a lot of time and effort into this event.



I think the fact that he said he had to declare bankruptcy was a reference to us not getting our TBT.  I believe we had to "complete" the expedition in order to get paid, but we failed.  That was the excuse, anyway.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2019)

Again, HOW did WE fail?
We voted, entered the events every day.

We didn't fail, the story was given an abrupt ending that makes no sense.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Again, HOW did WE fail?
> We voted, entered the events every day.
> 
> We didn't fail, the story was given an abrupt ending that makes no sense.



Like I said, that was the excuse given.  I don't think it was a good one.


----------



## Hat' (Nov 6, 2019)

spawe westock pwease


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2019)

Hat' said:


> spawe westock pwease



yeah guys ur late w restock


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2019)

I thought there was going to be a restock at 4pm?

Unless they didn't restock the strange doll?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2019)

yeah whats going on?? it's as late as first round now me and hat wants a chance


----------



## Hat' (Nov 6, 2019)

Sheila said:


> yeah guys ur late w restock



Imagine them restocking only one doll

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> I thought there was going to be a restock at 4pm?
> 
> Unless they didn't restock the strange doll?



Nah cuz bat potion is still as 1


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2019)

better than none sigh

any staff on?


----------



## Hat' (Nov 6, 2019)

to be fair they did say "around 4PM" so let's just wait hehe


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

Hmm, those staff really like building tension don?t they?


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2019)

its more than 15 mins late tho...


----------



## Hat' (Nov 6, 2019)

25 minutes of refreshing every 5 seconds feels a bit long I have to admit


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2019)

yeah staff can you get into it or at least tell us if u plan the number at 28...


----------



## Nougat (Nov 6, 2019)

The tension! I'm rooting for both of you


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 6, 2019)

They're killin us lol


----------



## Nougat (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2019)

*slams hands on table*

*restock strange dolls for sheila and hat!*


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2019)

Tyy ld

Also what the **** is going onnnn


----------



## Hat' (Nov 6, 2019)

I want to take a shower and play overwatch please this is torture

- - - Post Merge - - -

I GOT THIS HECKING BAD BOY


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2019)

ya'll should raffle off one more strange doll to make it 31


----------



## Nougat (Nov 6, 2019)

Yay, 30 sold!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

Honestly 30 is such a satisfying number.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 6, 2019)

YES I GOT ONE TY EVERYONE ON DISCORD AND TY STAFF <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2019)

ok, but halloween

october 31st

also, it'd lowkey reference the weird doll being 13 before as well, by flipping it around


----------



## Nougat (Nov 6, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, but halloween
> 
> october 31st
> 
> also, it'd lowkey reference the weird doll being 13 before as well, by flipping it around



I was trying to find the post where it had more info about how many collectibles there are of each, but couldn't find it anymore. So there are 13 weird dolls?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2019)

Nougat said:


> I was trying to find the post where it had more info about how many collectibles there are of each, but couldn't find it anymore. So there are 13 weird dolls?



more with staff freebies, I believe. but iirc the non-staff ones were 13, yeah


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 6, 2019)

Yay! I'm so glad you were both able to get your dolls! The wait must have been agonizing.


----------



## Zura (Nov 6, 2019)

Who are the raffle winners?


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 6, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Who are the raffle winners?



Got 1 hour and 42 minutes as of this post.


----------



## Zura (Nov 6, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Got 1 hour and 42 minutes as of this post.



Ah I see, thanks for the information! Just got back from work and thought the restock comments were about the raffle.

Speaking of restock, are strange dolls less rare now? Around 30 in circulation and the most the people who wanted one now have one.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 6, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Ah I see, thanks for the information! Just got back from work and thought the restock comments were about the raffle.
> 
> Speaking of restock, are strange dolls less rare now? Around 30 in circulation and the most the people who wanted one now have one.



30 is still quite rare and we also have to consider the future demand of it as well like members returning and joining for the new game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2019)

also, people hoarding doubles lmao


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 6, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> also, people hoarding doubles lmao



Why though?


----------



## seliph (Nov 6, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> Why though?



doubles are cute in lineups


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 6, 2019)

An OP halloween lineup would be a row of candies in rainbow formation and a row of 6 rainbow strange dolls


----------



## Zura (Nov 6, 2019)

What about two lineups of weird dolls?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2019)

weird doll|strange dollx5
strange dollx5|weird doll


----------



## cornimer (Nov 6, 2019)

Um it's 10:01 where is the post???? I stayed up for this how could you keep me waiting one extra SECOND. Do you know how much work I have to do tomorrow morning and some of us have FAMILIES. TBT UNFAIR!!!

/s


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 6, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Um it's 10:01 where is the post???? I stayed up for this how could you keep me waiting one extra SECOND. Do you know how much work I have to do tomorrow morning and some of us have FAMILIES. TBT UNFAIR!!!
> 
> /s



No need to start a riot my friend, I bet they are working on it as we speak.


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 6, 2019)

Throwing names into a spreadsheet as we speak! 

Announcement in... maybe 10-15 minutes? THANKS FOR YOUR UNDYING PATIENCE!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 6, 2019)

Alright. I see how it is. (JK, I'll wait)


----------



## cornimer (Nov 6, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> No need to start a riot my friend, I bet they are working on it as we speak.



I know I'm mocking impatient people haha


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 6, 2019)

I hope my name is drawn


----------



## seliph (Nov 6, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> No need to start a riot my friend, I bet they are working on it as we speak.



idk if this is serious but "/s" indicates sarcasm


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 6, 2019)

cornimer said:


> I know I'm mocking impatient people haha





seliph said:


> idk if this is serious but "/s" indicates sarcasm



I know, that's what the "" was about.


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 6, 2019)

*crying uncontrollably in a corner rocking back and forth*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2019)

cornimer said:


> Um it's 10:01 where is the post???? I stayed up for this how could you keep me waiting one extra SECOND. Do you know how much work I have to do tomorrow morning and some of us have FAMILIES. TBT UNFAIR!!!
> 
> /s



Okay I am going to VENT, it makes me angry to have a new raffle put up and never even get it drawn on time. SOME OF US HAVE REAL jobs and families that we have to take care of and then to see people not bothering to draw winners when they should. Some of us also like helping others on here and do NICE TIMELY things, Laziness is not NICE.

(ps, I'm joking, here. idm about waiting for something I don't even need to be on for)


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 6, 2019)

My luck is terrible, but I seriously hope it doesn't go bad today.


----------



## kayleee (Nov 6, 2019)

brb throwing up


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 6, 2019)

tfw u only got 1 ticket but ur still hoping


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 6, 2019)

if you win and want trade offers... PM me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> tfw u only got 1 ticket but ur still hoping



2 tickets but yeah I feel that lmao


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 6, 2019)

skarmoury said:


> tfw u only got 1 ticket but ur still hoping



32 and i don't feel good at all


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Please for all the love of chocolate milk.


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 6, 2019)

How many winners will there be again, five?

If toadsworhty doesn't win one then like,
Wut


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 6, 2019)

Stella-Io said:


> How many winners will there be again, five?
> 
> If Toadsworhty doesn't win one then like,
> Wut



That is correct, 5 winners!


----------



## Oblivia (Nov 6, 2019)

I don't think a post this important needs a long intro, do you? The five winners of the coveted doll bundles Weird Dolls are...



Spoiler: OPEN ME!



1. ipecac
2. hestu
3. Lavamaize
4. p e p p e r
5. BiggestFanofACCF



Congratulations, guys! *Please PM me if you want the dolls in a specific order, though if I don't hear from you by tomorrow afternoonish I'll just surprise you.*  Also, this should go without saying, but any badgering or hounding of the winners to sell their collectibles isn't cool and won't be tolerated. Asking is one thing, harassment is quite another.

I hope you all enjoyed the event and had a wonderful Halloween!


----------



## kayleee (Nov 6, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> 32 and i don't feel good at all



prayin 4 u


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 6, 2019)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 6, 2019)

Press F


----------



## hestu (Nov 6, 2019)

THANK U STAFF!!!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats to Ipecac, hestu, Lavamaize, p e p p e r and BiggestFanofACCF! How does it feel to have such status?


----------



## John Wick (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats folks!


----------



## kayleee (Nov 6, 2019)

omg congrats everyone especially you p e p p e r for being a pocket camp mvp


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 6, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Cheryll (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats to those winners! :3


----------



## Jacob (Nov 6, 2019)

5 Icons wow, congrats!!!


----------



## Miharu (Nov 6, 2019)

Omg Congrats everyone!!! <3333


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 6, 2019)

Darn, wish I bought another Jack or Lucky instead. 

Congrats to ipecac, hestu, Lavamaize, p e p p e r, and BiggestFanofACCF.


----------



## Naekoya (Nov 6, 2019)

congratulations! >w<)/


----------



## Zura (Nov 6, 2019)

Jacob said:


> 5 Icons wow, congrats!!!



Ikr congrats anyways


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Heyden (Nov 6, 2019)

Wow congrats welcome to the sad gang


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2019)

congrats to all the winners!

might I ask how many tickets each of you put in?


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 6, 2019)

what a solid group of users to be bestowed greatness! nice, see you in your DMs


----------



## kayleee (Nov 6, 2019)

I feel sad for toadsworthy I hope ur doing well buddy


----------



## hestu (Nov 6, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> congrats to all the winners!
> 
> might I ask how many tickets each of you put in?



2


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 6, 2019)

kayleee said:


> I feel sad for toadsworthy I hope ur doing well buddy



I'm coping

- - - Post Merge - - -



hestu said:


> 2



literally how do you win all the raffles? tell me your secret so i can get a snowflake at christmas


----------



## lsabella (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats guys! <3<3


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats to the raffle winners!  And thanks staff once again for such a wonderful event!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 6, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> congrats to all the winners!
> 
> might I ask how many tickets each of you put in?



6. i put 3 in first and then i put another 3 in after the first restock. i'm not sure if that made a difference but i wanted to spread them out a bit


----------



## LilD (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats p e p p e r! Others as well!


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats Lavamaize! And to the others as well!


----------



## lsabella (Nov 6, 2019)

yes I hope too

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait what oops


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats everyone!!!!!! 

lookin' weird B)


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 6, 2019)

How did I get weird doll! OMG!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats to the winners! And thanks to the staff (including Laudine and Murray) for hosting the Halloween event!


----------



## LadyDestani (Nov 6, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners!  Thanks again to the staff for an amazing event!


----------



## DaCoSim (Nov 7, 2019)

Congrats guys!!!!! Thx again staff!!! So fun!!! Wish I?d caught this rom the beginning lol! Smh!!!


----------



## p e p p e r (Nov 7, 2019)

omg,  wow can?t believe i won.  thanks for the fun event!  congrats to the other winners


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 7, 2019)

the sole dark candy weird doll duo owner  legendary


----------



## Mars Adept (Nov 7, 2019)

I just woke up to find this! Congratulations to the other winners, and thank you staff for hosting a fun event.

(For those wondering, I purchased 8 tickets.)


----------



## Nougat (Nov 7, 2019)

Congrats winners!!  

And thanks again staff for the fun event. I'm sad it's over!


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 7, 2019)

are you saying my 3 tickets didnt win? Guess I gotta buy more... oh wait


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 7, 2019)

kikotoot said:


> the sole dark candy weird doll duo owner  legendary



King Dorado also has both and I think there may be someone else as well (Jacob I think?).


----------



## Lancelot (Nov 7, 2019)

Congrats guys! Feel free to sell it to me


----------



## Hat' (Nov 7, 2019)

Congrats! And rip to the people who bought so many tickets but still lost heh. I went with 1 ticket so ye.


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 7, 2019)

Grats to all the winners! And thank god I managed to nab a strange doll last night... that late restock was not nice :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



LadyDestani said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you were both able to get your dolls! The wait must have been agonizing.



thank, 5.30 something pm was def not 4 pm est glad i dont work many hours lol


----------



## Valzed (Nov 7, 2019)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Dacroze (Nov 7, 2019)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 7, 2019)

Congrats to the winners! Also, thanks for the awesome event! I manage to get a couple of collectibles for this year's Halloween. Especially one I really wanted since last year. :3


----------



## Ossiran (Nov 7, 2019)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Tessie (Nov 7, 2019)

hello is it too late to participate still thanks


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2019)

Tessie said:


> hello is it too late to participate still thanks



no. in fact, you're early for 2020 halloween festivities


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 8, 2019)

Thank you for the great event!


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 8, 2019)

rip woods subforum ;-;


----------



## John Wick (Nov 8, 2019)

Yeah. Adios Woods. :-(


----------



## Nougat (Nov 8, 2019)

Aw I miss the event already.


----------



## MasterM64 (Nov 8, 2019)

moonbyu said:


> rip woods subforum ;-;





John Wick said:


> Yeah. Adios Woods. :-(



Too bad they didn't set it ablaze and made an inferno of a theme out of it... lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 8, 2019)

can you believe it took an entire week for the woods to go down?

also, just a small thought, but if you do this style of event in the future could we have safer and riskeier event types pittied against the same other type instead of against each other?

so something like count inside the bottle vs house of mirrors or avi/sig changing vs lineart, instead of some other combination of these


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 9, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> Too bad they didn't set it ablaze and made an inferno of a theme out of it... lol



considering we never get woods theme as default why would they do this lol 

also @LD I agree with you re voting for events, these set-ups were a bit too much war-esque imo.


----------



## Zura (Nov 9, 2019)

Lol can we get a sub-thread just for Red vs Blue usernames? I want there to be war and how else you guys gonna advertise your games?





 Please and thank you


----------



## John Wick (Nov 9, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Lol can we get a sub-thread just for Red vs Blue usernames? I want there to be war and how else you guys gonna advertise your games?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parabellum. ^_^


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Nov 10, 2019)

So, what do I do with the raffle tickets in my inventory?


----------



## will. (Nov 10, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> So, what do I do with the raffle tickets in my inventory?



leave them for memories or discard them


----------



## John Wick (Nov 10, 2019)

I miss the Woods skin!


----------



## toadsworthy (Nov 11, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> So, what do I do with the raffle tickets in my inventory?



purge that sin


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

RoyNumber1 said:


> So, what do I do with the raffle tickets in my inventory?



leave them to see how long it takes the staff to remove

I *still* have my 2017 fair raffle ticket


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 12, 2019)

gahhh, i'm starting to come down with a case of post-halloween depression.. 

i already miss the event. ;-;


----------



## Corrie (Nov 12, 2019)

LambdaDelta said:


> leave them to see how long it takes the staff to remove
> 
> I *still* have my 2017 fair raffle ticket



Do the staff even remove them? I remember having mine for a while til I deleted it.


----------



## Nougat (Nov 13, 2019)

moonbyu said:


> gahhh, i'm starting to come down with a case of post-halloween depression..
> 
> i already miss the event. ;-;



Same! Event activity is so fun


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 14, 2019)

Hopefully we'll see a new event in the not too distant future!


----------



## Nougat (Nov 15, 2019)

BluebearL said:


> Hopefully we'll see a new event in the not too distant future!



Well today's the day we find out whether there really isn't a Pokemon Week/Day/Event/Thingie..


----------



## BluebearL (Nov 15, 2019)

Nougat said:


> Well today's the day we find out whether there really isn't a Pokemon Week/Day/Event/Thingie..


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 15, 2019)

Will there be a TBT fair this year?


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Nov 16, 2019)

I doubt it since the site hasn't had traffic like its used to... though we might get a surprise


----------



## Zura (Nov 17, 2019)

Pokemon gen 8th release was too big to not get a didacated event. I'm sure mods are just not into Pokemon anymore. If there was a new Pikeman game, you bet there'd be an event


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 20, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> Pokemon gen 8th release was too big to not get a didacated event. I'm sure mods are just not into Pokemon anymore. If there was a new Pikeman game, you bet there'd be an event



Er, we just had a larger event and if they are planning something with the games I think it'd be better to wait so people can get it and participate.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Excalibur said:


> Pokemon gen 8th release was too big to not get a didacated event. I'm sure mods are just not into Pokemon anymore. If there was a new Pikeman game, you bet there'd be an event



Er, we just had a larger event and if they are planning something with the games I think it'd be better to wait so people can get it and participate.


----------



## John Wick (Nov 20, 2019)

Not everyone plays Pokemon. 
I haven't for over a decade.


----------



## seliph (Nov 20, 2019)

John Wick said:


> Not everyone plays Pokemon.
> I haven't for over a decade.



god i wish that were me (i bought pokemon moon and didn't even get through half of it)

aside from the points already made this is also an animal crossing forum at its core, we can't expect an event for every nintendo release regardless of hype.


----------



## Zura (Nov 22, 2019)

I think the only problem is that these kinds of events only happen when I'm not around. For the first time ever I was on during a gen release and there was nothing besides a banner.


----------



## Wildtown (Nov 22, 2019)

i like how this hasn't been locked yet


----------



## Zane (Nov 22, 2019)

Excalibur said:


> I think the only problem is that these kinds of events only happen when I'm not around. For the first time ever I was on during a gen release and there was nothing besides a banner.



the lull of activity during pkmn week was really unfortunate, there could have potentially been tons of love/moon balls around : [


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 24, 2019)

i think this thread should be locked... it's november.


----------



## Hat' (Nov 25, 2019)

moonbyu said:


> i think this thread should be locked... it's november.



Halloween never ends


----------



## moonbyu (Nov 25, 2019)

Hat' said:


> Halloween never ends



... i can't argue with you on that one.


----------



## kikotoot (Nov 26, 2019)

Zane said:


> the lull of activity during pkmn week was really unfortunate, there could have potentially been tons of love/moon balls around : [



What sucks is I was on for it, saw it, and was like "I'll get on this in a few days!" and it ended before I could remember.

if I got a moon ball I'd be rich...


----------



## Antonio (Nov 30, 2019)

This seemed like such a fun event but i missed most of it because there wasn't an announcement ping on discord and if there was, i missed it. ;-;


----------

